# Favorite Lyrical quotes



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I got diamonds in my teeth and when I talk I spark- Number 1 Stunna
You wear a vest without a gat you sa target Jack- 50 Cent
Turn your back on me get clapped n loose yer legs-50 Cent
Im similar to a squirrel, Im just lookin fur a slut wit a nice butt to get a nut - 50 Cent
I get tired of lookin for ya so I spray yo mamma's crib n let yo ass look for me - 5o Cent


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

BUSTER SHOT ME 5 TIMES REAl ****** dont die -2pac

i know this chick name superhead she give superhead just moved in the building even gave the super head i pack big guns that got super lead so play superman end up super dead-jada kiss

if it wasnt for guns and dope i wouldnt be able to spit i'd be lying if i was on some spiritual sh*t like kirk franklin and dem that just aint me i cant tell u about god but i can tell u about a key(kilo) and what ill do to gods children if they jerk me hurt me? never that'd be a sin

my bullets are bisexual cause they hit ****** and bitches-jada kiss

i got a story to tell(whole song)-b.i.g

shorty said her drink was hot so i threw my watch in the glass-jada kiss

if u heard it from the p u autta know its the truth ill get u kidnapped and raped and thrown off the roof and u can knod ur head to this like its only a rap cause when these bulets hit ur ass ill be like its only a gat

if u gota a gut feeling about me it means u shot!!-sheek

thats all for now lol


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

ewww.

i was thinking more like

There's a killer on the road
His brain is squirming like a toad
take a long holiday
let your children play
if you give this man a ride
sweet family will die
killer on the road.

now those are REAL lyrics.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Shaggy:
"your a queen and as so you should be treated,
cos you never get the loving that you needed,
on the phone when you were all heated,
begged and I pleaded - mission completed"

"closer than my peeps you are to me"

Mistique:
"Mistique with the bump and grind"

"glass down, grab a man"

"Ding, ding, first round"

"Inter"

DJ Pied piper & the masters od ceromony:
"Hardcore - you know the score, 
rhymes so good they deserve an oncore"

Ursula from the little mermaid:
"body language"


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

all eyes on me-2pac
my god my turniqit,return to me salvation-evenscensce
I will think of more later.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

goldfish chunks in teeth said:


> ewww.
> 
> i was thinking more like
> 
> ...


 and what i put up arent real lyrics? please i hope u were referring to nate cause i know lyrics my friend


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

"It's Friday night, I'm at a rave again
Pickin up transvestites on my Harley-Davidson
And I ain't got no food cuz at my job I've been cheated
My girlfriend had a miscarriage,
I _had_ to eat it "

"Bitch let me in the house (Avon?)
No, I just came to eat your mother out
It's the big guy, doin a butterfly to the ground (go 'head!)

*Eminem* Bizarre sit yo' nasty ass down!

*Bizarre* I spot this fat bitch from across the room
Now suck my dick while your boyfriend's in the bathroom (yea yea!)
My face is pink, lookin for a sink
And don't worry bout what I put in your drink
It's called a date-rape drug, ten minutes you'll be fucked up
Open your nasty-ass legs up (yeah you whore)
Bitches I'm catchin, blunts I'm matchin
Don't call me Bizarre, I'm the Reverand Jesse Jackson"

"Drop out of school, take drugs and molest sluts
Got your girlfriend suckin on my left nut
Your parents don't like me, but guess what?
Bizarre don't give a f*ck"

"Cuz I'm the dirtiest pimp
you ever heard of
gimme ma five thousand
and take this cheeseburger
BITCH!
Go suck dick at a bachelor party
So what if your in your period?
Blood never hurt nobody!"

"Takin drugs is cool, that's why I buy 'em
Shoot 'em up my ass, let your little brother try 'em
Ten years is what I'm facin
Police breakin in my house, Lil' Bow Wow in the basement
(Jermaine!) A rapist that'll bust in your mouth
I'll probably be in jail 'fore this fuckin album comes out
I'm eighteen years old, still sh*t in the bed
Beaten 'til I'm red, fed nothin but water and bread
It's me again, fuckin dirty jinn
So what if it burns, bitch when I stick it in
No medication, I'm out of perkasets
I lost my weed, plus my fuckin diaper's wet"

"Eminem doesn't like N'Sync, well I do
So f*ck him, and the Backstreet Boys too
Whatever happened to the cast of Different Strokes
Gary's broke, Todd's snortin coke, and Dana overdosed
I got two little boys with me
Michael Jackson sent two helicopters to get me (hee-heee!)"

--all quotes from Bizarre, from D12 album Devil's Night
Now THATS lyrical genius









oh yeah pcrose, I barely started listening to evanescence this week, My Tourniquet is freaking awesome.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> goldfish chunks in teeth said:
> 
> 
> > ewww.
> ...


 2pac is okay. FOR RAP MUSIC... thst stuff makes my ears bleed.

but 50 cent. OMG that guy is horrible. sounds like he's whining in all of his song.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

This is the best part of a song right here

" Dumb ass hooker ain't nutin but a ****." Ice cube NWA.


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

Let It Be Broke
I live in truth, complacently. Where's the threat you see in me? Am I the cause of your self-consciousness? You scream at me 'cause I can't ignore the destructiveness that you support, 'cause my life's contrary to yours. No soft words from my mouth. A glazed look in your eyes. I live in the world of reality, you comfort yourself with lies. I will release myself, I will detach myself from you. I will detach myself from your kind. I've seen your life but I can't see how it is that you can be so content in your own ignorance. Its been so dark for so long now a new light has come along, illuminating all, so shut your eyes. I won't tell you what you want to hear, I will show you what's real. I will, will defy.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

*bit*h better have my money*

no better line that that one...


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

MY BALLS YOUR CHIN


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)




----------



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

"my motto, f*ck lotto. I'll get the 7 digits from ya motha for a dolla tomorrow." - Eminem in a battle on 8 Mile


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

golfer931 said:


> "my motto, f*ck lotto. I'll get the 7 digits from ya motha for a dolla tomorrow." - Eminem in a battle on 8 Mile


 Deep.....very very deep.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

*Heaven - Candlelight Remix* By DJ Sammy ft. Yanou

Oh, once in your life you find someone
He will turn your world around
Pick you up when you're feeling down
Now nothing can change what you mean to me
There's a lot that I can say
But, just hold me now
'Cause our love will light the way

Baby, you're all that I want
When you're lying here in my arms
I'm finding it hard to believe
We're in Heaven
And love is all that I need
And I found it there in your heart
It isn't too hard to see
We're in Heaven

I've been waiting for someone
Something to arrive
Love to come along
Now our dreams are coming true
Through the good times and the bad
I'll be standing there by you

_Those 3 simple verses just speak to me. It's something I seek to find in my life. That's the love I'd want..._


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

"Smoke weed everyday!!" 
~Natt Dog

" I got 5 on it!"
~Luniz

"She fu*kin hates me!"
~???

"Your just too good to be true"
~Lauren hill

"Everytime I see you fallin, I get down on one knee and pray. Im waiting for that final moment, when you say the words that I cant say."
~New world order


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Heaven is a pretty good song, although I personally never noticed the lyrics. Its a definitely good techno/pop song, regardless.


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

"more pain inside of my brain, than in the eyes of a lil girl inside of a plane aimed at the world trade, starring at the sky, screaming, the clouds gather its clyde mather and bonnie jade" eminem


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

phensway said:


> "more pain inside of my brain, than in the eyes of a lil girl inside of a plane aimed at the world trade, starring at the sky, screaming, the clouds gather its clyde mather and bonnie jade" eminem


 what song is that from? is it the infinite album?


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

emenim show.......... it might be "my dads gone crazy" dont quote me on that one though


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

Oh show me, the way, to the next whiskey bar
Oh don't ask why, Oh don't ask why
For if we don't find, the next whiskey bar
I tell you we must die, I tell you we must die

-or-

I've been crawling on my belly, clearing out what could've been 
I've been wallowing in my own chaotic, insecure delusion


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

there are too many but i remebered this

i been hit by a few shells but i dont walk with a limp ma -50 cent

2pac got the greatest lyrics!


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

Janie always said I was a mess
I'm sorry bout that mess
I made her bleed
I planted my seed
Still I knew she could take it
If I opened up the rythm I knew she could make it
But I hope her parents love her, so.

A forty ounce to freedom is the only chance I have
To feel good even though I feel bad

When you grab ahold of me, tell me that I'll never be set free
But I'm a parasite, creep and crawl I step into the night
Two pints of booze
Tell me are you a badfish too?
Are you a badfish too?

Different band-

And as the walls come down, and as I look in your eyes
My fear begins to fade, recalling all of the times
I could've died there, I should've died there
I am too, connected to you


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

momma said knock u out
im gonna knock u out








saw the smiley and couldent resist


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

Oh mamamamama oh my mom
Have you kept your eye, your eye on your son?
I know you got problems you're not the only one
When he shoulda left he left you on the run
Oh mamamamama oh my mom
Take a look now but your boy is gone
He's walkin' around like he's number one
Went downtown and he bought 'em a gun
But don't shoot shoot shoot that thing at me
Don't shoot shoot shoot that thing at me
Ya know ya got my sympathy
But don't shoot shoot shoot that thing at me

The inevitable revelation of Mister Kringle's ruse
Will purge purity and interject virginal subterfuge
An unprecedented level of fear
And the loss of things held dear


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> Heaven is a pretty good song, although I personally never noticed the lyrics. Its a definitely good techno/pop song, regardless.


 Yea... the regular version is a good one to dance to. The CandleLight Remix is a good one if you're in my mushy mood... Another good song is 
*Say You'll Stay* by Kai...









The best verse:

Say you'll stay, by my side 
Say it's more than just tonight 
Say our love, would never let you walk away (never walk away) 
Say you'll stay, say you're sure 
Say my heart was made for yours 
Let our love, lead the way 
Say you'll stay (say you'll stay)


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Ill have yo mama pickin out yo casket bastard!-50 Cent


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I watch the stars fall from the sky-AFI


----------



## oldmanweezer (Apr 1, 2003)

"I want Whiskey, i want scotch, i want beer"


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

oldmanweezer said:


> "I want Whiskey, i want scotch, i want beer"


 Those lyrics remind me of that one song that goes "I want one bourbon[sp?], one scotch, and one beer"...


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

Fifteen years from now no one will listen to 50 cent. I give them one more year. Same with Eminem.

music: any vocal or instrumental sounds having melody, harmony, or rhythm

Rap is not music. Rap has no melody, no harmony. It does have rhythm. If rap can be called music, then the sound of me taking a piss, then farting, then burping shortly thereafter, is music.


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

...and for those of you who are going to come back with some stupid comment about how rap is music, how it has rhythm, how it takes talent to rap...

Let me quote Tom Petty...

"I'm frustrated by what I hear. Maybe it's not meant for me. Personally, I'm way too bright for a lot of the hip hop lyrics to affect. I'm much too smart to think that jewelry or how cool I am is really going to change much about my personality. If you're dumb enough that it entertains you, have a great time. But I am seeking more than that."


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

put a smile on your face, make the world a better place!-vitaminc


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Petzl88 said:


> Fifteen years from now no one will listen to 50 cent. I give them one more year. Same with Eminem.
> 
> music: any vocal or instrumental sounds having melody, harmony, or rhythm
> 
> Rap is not music. Rap has no melody, no harmony. It does have rhythm. If rap can be called music, then the sound of me taking a piss, then farting, then burping shortly thereafter, is music.


 yeah thats because 50 Cent will most likely be dead by then









Lots of people listen to Eminem, he just hasnt put anything out new since 8 Mile, which wasnt that long ago


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

"Wake up in the morning and I ask myself.. Is life worth living, should I blast myself."

A phrase I go by every start of the day. Actually throughout all my life. Thats what made PAC the epidemy


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

Either: "I got back in town a day before I planned to.
I smiled and said"I'll sure suprise my wife."
Or: " And a new day will dawn,for those who stand long
And the forest will echo with laughter,Does anyone remember laughter?"








Later
Eric


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

" Kill your god, Kill your TV "


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Petzl88 said:


> Fifteen years from now no one will listen to 50 cent. I give them one more year. Same with Eminem.
> 
> music: any vocal or instrumental sounds having melody, harmony, or rhythm
> 
> Rap is not music. Rap has no melody, no harmony. It does have rhythm. If rap can be called music, then the sound of me taking a piss, then farting, then burping shortly thereafter, is music.


 ok il say this ur an ass for u too say its not music how isnt it ? i hate people like that ust cause u dont like it its not music i hate techno its still music i dont like opera its still music open ur mind dont be ignorant!!!!







and its funy for something not to be music its the biggest genre of MUSIC in the world and sells the most records surpassing country a few yrs ago dont hate byyyatch!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Petzl88 said:


> Fifteen years from now no one will listen to 50 cent. I give them one more year. Same with Eminem.
> 
> music: any vocal or instrumental sounds having melody, harmony, or rhythm
> 
> Rap is not music. Rap has no melody, no harmony. It does have rhythm. If rap can be called music, then the sound of me taking a piss, then farting, then burping shortly thereafter, is music.


 i beg the differ,
people here know me, i am not a rap liking loving hippy however i think your dead worng here. People said the same thing about Manson, and look! he just released his 6th CD. Now, he started in 89, that 14-15 years, and going strong.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Petzl88 said:


> ...and for those of you who are going to come back with some stupid comment about how rap is music, how it has rhythm, how it takes talent to rap...
> 
> Let me quote Tom Petty...
> 
> "I'm frustrated by what I hear. Maybe it's not meant for me. Personally, I'm way too bright for a lot of the hip hop lyrics to affect. I'm much too smart to think that jewelry or how cool I am is really going to change much about my personality. If you're dumb enough that it entertains you, have a great time. But I am seeking more than that."


 since when is tom petty someone i give a f*ck about screw u and tom penis ,petty whatever his name is rap is a talent can u do it well can u do it well i have a talent for being smarter than u and countering every dumb remark u say with a valid one idiot keep ur closed mind somewhere else ur wack!!!!







and if that doesnt work i have a talen for beating ignorant mofos like u in the head till i see the white meat


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

bobme said:


> Petzl88 said:
> 
> 
> > Fifteen years from now no one will listen to 50 cent. I give them one more year. Same with Eminem.
> ...


----------



## Jonas (Mar 14, 2003)

I cant even sneak a plastic pellet gun through customs over in london...it's like just the other day I was watchin' a schwarsenneger movie where he's shootin all sorts of these mother f-----z wit an uzi....I see these 3 little kids in the front row, screamin go wit their 17 year old uncle.....I'm like guidance?....aint these the same parents who got mad when I asked if they liked violence? what about the makeup you allow your twelve year old daughter to wear ? you say your son doesnt know any cusswords when his bus drivers screamin at him....sit down you little f----n prick !


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Petzl88 said:


> If rap can be called music, then the sound of me taking a piss, then farting, then burping shortly thereafter, is music.












i can't stand rap. 20 inch rizzims!


----------



## Glowin_Navi (Apr 21, 2003)

square ass bitch go bake a pie, get a tattoo of a dick in yo eye








dj quick


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

I FEEL THE LOVErap,country,metal,rock,pop,jazz who gives a f*$k it is all music and they are all lyricas from artist even if anyone thinks its music or not i wish i had half of any of their money hell i'd make music for some coin if people would buy it any takers ?
just keep rockin


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

Rap is trash. I hate gangster lifestyle and I hate the so called music that glorifies it. I have one word....TRASHBALL.

Pop music and pop culture is disgusting in it's own respect.

History will repeat itself. Take a look at M.C. Hammer. Someone has a hit song and then everyone thinks that person is the greatest in the world and then they wither away and die. Why don't you open up the liner notes on those hit songs (you know, the little booklet that comes with a cd) and see who wrote those lyrics.

The question to ask is: If Eminem, Manson, Christina Aguilera, Brittany Spears or J-Lo weren't glorified by a bunch of sheep, would they be playing and performing their music in their own home? I bet not. It is all a performance, entertainment, and amusement.

Take a look at country music. Everyone thinks that Garth Brooks writes his own songs and that he plays guitar really well. He doesn't. He sucks at guitar. It is all a show.

As far as Manson goes: Do you think that he dresses like that every day? I bet he goes to church on Sunday. It is a scam that has made millions by tricking little middle schoolers into this lifestyle of painting their nails black, dying their hair, and being extremely pale so that they can be different. So that they can be like Manson, when probably in reality he is an average Joe.

It is all about money. It is sad that music today is that way.

MTV is the same way.

When was the last time you listened to and liked a song that hasn't been played on the radio or on MTV 15 times a day?


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

hays98 said:


> I FEEL THE LOVErap,country,metal,rock,pop,jazz who gives a f*$k it is all music and they are all lyricas from artist even if anyone thinks its music or not i wish i had half of any of their money hell i'd make music for some coin if people would buy it any takers ?
> just keep rockin


 thats what im talkin about !!!!!! music is music regardless if u like it or not props to tim mcgraw now do i listen to his crap? no but props to him for doin his thing


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Petzl88 said:


> Rap is trash. I hate gangster lifestyle and I hate the so called music that glorifies it. I have one word....TRASHBALL.
> 
> Pop music and pop culture is disgusting in it's own respect.
> 
> ...


 well if thats the case u ahte all music idiot all music is based off something and im sorry to inform u but life isnt about roses and sunshine its real and maybe if u grew up in that type of environment u would understand where there coming from now it glorifies violence so what!!!! what doesnt have u seen fast lane, the matrix csi,the sopranos ? its all about violence were a sick culture if it didnt sell well no one would do it thats what the majority wants so thats what they put out sorry buddy life is fucked up deal with it and also its not real if u cant get that sorry for u cause im the 1st to admit most if not all of what they say they aint did and will never do its what theyre thinking at that time of course they havent killed anyone or they'd be in jail especially if theyre rapping about it telling everyone sheesh u need a hug or an ass whoopin go live with the amish lmao


----------



## Mizery (Apr 5, 2003)

"i'm slippin, i'm fallin, i can't get up. i'm slippin, i'm fallin, i got to get up, get back on my feet so i can tear sh*t up" --DMX


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

All the songs have been sung
All the saints have been hung
the wars and crys have been wailed
and all the people have been jailed
the world is yours my friend it's your to begin........ or to end

In the Eyes of a dreamer, in the eyes of a man
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Wisdom from Charlie
-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> well if thats the case u ahte all music idiot all music is based off something and im sorry to inform u but life isnt about roses and sunshine its real and maybe if u grew up in that type of environment u would understand where there coming from now it glorifies violence so what!!!! what doesnt have u seen fast lane, the matrix csi,the sopranos ? its all about violence were a sick culture if it didnt sell well no one would do it thats what the majority wants so thats what they put out sorry buddy life is fucked up deal with it and also its not real if u cant get that sorry for u cause im the 1st to admit most if not all of what they say they aint did and will never do its what theyre thinking at that time of course they havent killed anyone or they'd be in jail especially if theyre rapping about it telling everyone sheesh u need a hug or an ass whoopin go live with the amish lmao


 You should go back to fourth grade English class. That is the worst grammar I've ever heard.


----------



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)

" its alright cause you know we dont kiss like 2 short said bitches aint sh*t" david banner FT Lil Flip


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

And of course I'm slappin' hoes, smackin' hoes
Up and down the fuckin' avenues

-Dru Down

There's a new girl on my street
And I'm ah introduce her to my meat
Told my homeboy I was scopin', hopin'
To crack them legs wide open
Ready to break that think in half
Hit it with the shaft
Take a bath and I'm out, yeah
Let her keep the Trojan
And if the sex was good, still be the hoe's friend

-Ice Cube

That's good rap.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Well, I like listening to rap music, so clearly I too am a mindless sheep. Good thing theres people like petzl out there, to show us all what a bunch of ignoramuses we are.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

DMX
It's Dark and Hell is Hot (1998)
Prayer

I come to you hungry and tired
you give me food and let me sleep
I come to you weak 
you give me strength and that's deep
you call me a sheep and lead me to green pastures
only asking that I keep the focus in-between the chapters
You give me the word and only ask that I interpret
And give me the eyes that I may recognize the serpent
You know I ain't perfect,but you'd like me to try
Unlike the devil who just wants me to lie
till I die
Lord why is it that,I go through so much pain
All I saw was black,all I felt was rain
I come to you because its you who knows
you showed me that everything was black because my eyes were closed
You gave me the light and let me bask in your glory
So it was only right that when you ask for this story
I put it together to do our dogs some good
our dogs being,brothers and sisters in the hood
Plenty of times you sent help my way,but i hid
and I remember once you held me close,but i slid
There was something that I just had to see
that you wanted me to see so I can be what you wanted me to be
And I think I've seen it,but I don't feel the same
Matter of fact I know I've seen it,I can feel the change
and it's strange almost got me beating down your door
But I have never known a love like this before
It's a wonderful feeling to get away from the pain
and up under the ceiling I get away from the rain
And the strain that I feel when I'm here is gone
I know real so I wipe away the tears with a song
and I almost lost faith when you took my man Monty,Paso,and Jay's brother Dan
and I fear that what I'm saying won't be heard until I'm gone
but it's all good,cause I really didn't expect to live long
So if it takes for me to suffer,for my brother to see the light
Give me pain till I die,but please Lord treat him right


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Tupac Lyrics
" If I Die 2Nite "

A coward dies a thousand deaths
A soldier dies but once

[Verse One]
They say p*ssy and paper is poetry power and pistols
Plottin on murderin motherfuckers 'fore they get you
Picturin pitiful punk ****** coppin pleas
Puffin weed as I position myself to clock G's
My enemies scatter in suicidal situations
Never to witness the wicked sh*t that they was facin
Pockets is packed with presidents, pursue your riches
Evadin the playa hatin tricks, while hittin switches
Bitches is bad-mouth, cause brawlin motherfuckers is bold
But y'all some hoes, the game should be sewed
I'm sick of psychotic society somebody save me
Addicted to drama so even mama couldn't raise me
Even the preacher and all my teachers couldn't reach me
I run in the streets and puffin weed wit my peeps
I'm duckin the cop, I hit the weed as I'm clutchin my glock
****** is hot when I hit the block, what if I die tonight

[Chorus]
If I die tonight [repeat 3X]
"Tonight's the night I get in some sh*t" - [Dr. Dre]

[Verse Two]
Polishin pistols prepare for battle pass the pump
When I get to poppin ****** is droppin then they done
Callin the coroner come collect the fuckin corpse
He got it by killer, preoccuppied with bein boss
Revenge is the method, whenever steppin keep a weapon close
Adversaries are overdosed over deadly notes
Jealous ****** and broke bitches equal packed jails
Hit the block and fill your pockets makin crack sales
Picture perfection pursuin paper with a passion
Visions of prisons for all the pussies that I blasted
Runnin with criminals individuals with no remorse
Try to stop me my pistol posse's usin deadly force
In my brain all I can think about is fame
The police know my name, a different game, ain't a thing changed
I'm seein cemetary photos of my peers
Conversatin like they still here, if I die tonight

[Chorus]

[Verse Three]
p*ssy and paper is poetry power and pistols
Plottin on murderin motherfuckers 'fore they get you
Pray to the heavens three-fifty-sevens to the sky
And I hope I'm forgiven for Thug Livin when I die
I wonder if heaven got a ghetto for Thug ******
A stress free life and a spot for drug dealers
Pissin while practicin how to pimp and be a playa
Overdose of a dick, while drinkin liquor when I lay her
Pistol whippin these simps, for bein petrified and lame
Disrespectin the game, prayin for punishment and pain
Goin insane, never die, live eternal, who shall I fear?
Don't shed a tear for me #REMOVED# I ain't happy hear
I hope they bury me and send me to my rest
Headlines readin MURDERED TO DEATH, my last breath
Take a look picture a crook on his last stand
Motherfuckers don't understand, if I die tonight

[Chorus]

Pure genus

MAD


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

"Peter Piper"

Now Peter Piper picked peppers but Run rocked rhymes
Humpty Dumpty fell down that's his hard time
Jack B. Nimble what nimble and he was quick
But Jam Master cut faster Jack's on Jay's dick
Now Little Bo Peep cold lost her sheep
And Rip van Winkle fell the hell asleep
And Alice chillin somewhere in Wonderland
Jack's servin Jill a bucket in his hand
And Jam Master Jay's making out our sound
The turntables might wobble but they don't fall down

Now Dr. Seuss and Mother Goose both did their thing
But Jam Master's gettin loose and D.M.C.'s the king
Cause he's adult entertainer
Child educator
Jam Master Jay king of the crossfader
He's the better of the best best believe he's the baddest
Perfect timin when I'm climbin I'm a rhymin apparatus
Lot of guts
When he cuts
Girls move their butts
His name is Jay hear the play he must be nuts
And on the mix real quick and I'd like to say
He's not Flash but he's fast and his name is Jay

Jay's like King Midas as I was told
Everything that he touched turned to gold
He's the greatest of the greater get it straight
He's great
Playing fame cause his name is known in every state
His name is Jay
To see him play
Will make you say
God damn that DJ made my day
Like the butcher the baker
The candlestick maker
He's a maker a breaker
And a title taker
Like the little old lady who lived in a shoe
If cuts were kids he would be you
Not lyin y'all he's the best I know
And if I lie my nose will grow
Like a little wooden boy named Pinocchio
And you all know how the story go

Tricks are for kids he plays much gigs
He's a big bad wolf and you're the three pigs
He's a big bad wolf in your neighborhood
Not bad meaning bad but bad meaning good

We're Run-D.M.C. got a beef to settle
D's not Hansel he's not Gretel
Jay's a winner
Not a beginner
His pockets get fat others get thinner
Jump on Jay like cows jump moons
People chase Jay like dish and spoon
And like all fairy tales end
You'll see Jay again my friend

just a taste of true poets

MAD


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Petzl88 said:


> thoroughbred said:
> 
> 
> > well if thats the case u ahte all music idiot all music is based off something and im sorry to inform u but life isnt about roses and sunshine its real and maybe if u grew up in that type of environment u would understand where there coming from now it glorifies violence so what!!!! what doesnt have u seen fast lane, the matrix csi,the sopranos ? its all about violence were a sick culture if it didnt sell well no one would do it thats what the majority wants so thats what they put out sorry buddy life is fucked up deal with it and also its not real if u cant get that sorry for u cause im the 1st to admit most if not all of what they say they aint did and will never do its what theyre thinking at that time of course they havent killed anyone or they'd be in jail especially if theyre rapping about it telling everyone sheesh u need a hug or an ass whoopin go live with the amish lmao
> ...


 dude please at least be original this is pfury not college if im rushing to type cause im pissed at what an idiot u are and i misspell a word or 2 3,4,16 so what u stupid me smart lol


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> Well, I like listening to rap music, so clearly I too am a mindless sheep. Good thing theres people like petzl out there, to show us all what a bunch of ignoramuses we are.


 lol


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Petzl88 said:


> thoroughbred said:
> 
> 
> > well if thats the case u ahte all music idiot all music is based off something and im sorry to inform u but life isnt about roses and sunshine its real and maybe if u grew up in that type of environment u would understand where there coming from now it glorifies violence so what!!!! what doesnt have u seen fast lane, the matrix csi,the sopranos ? its all about violence were a sick culture if it didnt sell well no one would do it thats what the majority wants so thats what they put out sorry buddy life is fucked up deal with it and also its not real if u cant get that sorry for u cause im the 1st to admit most if not all of what they say they aint did and will never do its what theyre thinking at that time of course they havent killed anyone or they'd be in jail especially if theyre rapping about it telling everyone sheesh u need a hug or an ass whoopin go live with the amish lmao
> ...


 oh yeah u mean the worst grammer u've ever seen not heard last time i checked typed words arent audible! see i knew what u meant but i was being a dick like u were b4


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

MAD piranhas said:


> Tupac Lyrics
> " If I Die 2Nite "
> 
> A coward dies a thousand deaths
> ...


 classic!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> Petzl88 said:
> 
> 
> > thoroughbred said:
> ...


 I was trying to have a little debate about rap music. But you obviously got super pissed off. This is like the insult war in middle school. How old are you?

You could have typed back and told me why you like rap, what it means to you, and why I should give a try listening to it. Maybe even some possible songs to try to download and listen to. I am an honest person and I would do that.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Petzl88 said:


> thoroughbred said:
> 
> 
> > Petzl88 said:
> ...


 cool i like hard soft as long as its good see listen to the words but dont take them seriously listen to the word play the punchlines how they manipulate words and make them ryhme with other words but u understand what theyre saying u kow we cool the toffee pimp has forgivness in his heart lol


----------



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

"Father?" "Yes son" "I want to kill you" -Jimmy Mo

"You have to be trusted by the people that you lie to, so that when they turn their backs on you, you'll get the chance to put the knife in" - Dave Gilmour

"While Frank Sinatra sings stormy weather the flies and spiders get along together" -Cake

"sometimes memories only see what they want tooo believe" -black crowes

Rap is gay and fleeting, sorry fellas. It's tolerable when you're hanging out with your rap friend who likes to play his new cd's but now that sh*t is on the radio all of the time? it's just less and less cool every day


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Have you Ever? by: Brandy

CHORUS: 
Have you ever loved somebody so much 
It makes you cry 
Have you ever needed something so bad 
You can't sleep at night 
Have you ever tried to find the words 
But they don't come out right 
Have you ever, have you ever

Have you ever

Have you ever been in love 
Been in love so bad 
You'd do anything 
To make them understand 
Have you ever had someone 
Steal your heart away 
You'd give anything, oh 
To make them feel the same

Have you ever search for words 
To get you in their heart 
But you don't know what to say 
And you don't know where to start

REPEAT CHORUS

Ooh 
Have you ever find someone 
You dreamt of all your life 
You'd do just about anything 
To look into their eyes 
Have you finally found the one 
You've given your heart to 
Only to find that one 
Won't give their heart to you

Have you ever closed your eyes 
And dreamt that they were there 
And all you can do is wait 
For the day when they will care 
Have you ever loved somebody

REPEAT CHORUS

What do I gotta do to get you in my arms, baby 
What do I gotta say to get to your heart 
To make you understand 
How I need you next to me 
Gotta get you in my world 
Cuz baby I can't sleep

REPEAT CHORUS TWICE

Oh, Have you ever
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
My all-time favorite love song...







I want this song playing at my wedding...


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

your my blessing in disquise, you make me realize, youre mine!-Taproot

she told me she had a gun, it sounded like she used it once before,meee! -Seether

Life gives you a flutter of wings....,your sins in to late , uh oh!-Afi


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

scrapedogg said:


> "Father?" "Yes son" "I want to kill you" -Jimmy Mo


 The killer awoke before dawn
he put his boots on 
He took a face from the ancient gallery
and he walked on down the hall
He went in to the room where his sister lived
then he paid a visit to his brother
and he walked on down the hall
Father? Yes son? I want to kill you
Mother? I want to... f*ck you all night, so come on baby!


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Die Motherfu*ker,DieMotherfu*ker,Die-Dope
Too bad you're Beautiful-From Autumn To Ashes
But I am safe in here from the world outside-Finch
To protect you I'd get out and c*ck it-Fabalous
Don't know what you got til it's gone-Cinderella
and the truth is, Baby you're all that I need-Bon Jovi
I heard you found somebody new, and I never meant that much to you-Poison
She Fuc*in Hates me-Puddle Of Mud
Give me a toot-toot, give me a beep-beep-R. Kelley
I'd do anything for you-Simple Plan
At night I dream of reasons to not let you go-Saves The Day
Long hair wit ya big fat booty-Snoop D-o double Gizzel
Who shot me but you punks didn't finish now you bout to feel the rath of a Menace-2Pac
5 shots couldn't stop me, I took it and smiled-2Pac
stupid girl-Cold
Picture me rollin, floosin the Benz on Rims that isn't stolen-2Pac
free like OJ all day-2Pac

theres a few


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Honda99_300ex said:


> Die Motherfu*ker,DieMotherfu*ker,Die-Dope
> Too bad you're Beautiful-From Autumn To Ashes
> But I am safe in here from the world outside-Finch
> To protect you I'd get out and c*ck it-Fabalous
> ...


 you have been watching too much Bundy-vision


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

Soma, is what they would take when, hard times opened their eyes.

Let's have a ball and a biscuit sugar, and take our sweet little time about it.

Been a long time since I rocked and rolled.

It's only teenage wasteland.

I don't practice santeria, I aint got no crystal ball, If I had a million dollars, I'd spend it all.

Strange days have found us, strange days have tracked us down.

Once I played, a little game, I played a game, called go insane

jesus christ, she was iced, thawed and flawed just ask a god*

Against the grain, that's where I stay, swimming upstream, I maintain against the grain

You claimed all this time, that you would die for me, why then, are you suprised when you hear your own eulogy? Jump down, get off your f*cking cross, we need the f*cking space, to nail the next fool martyr!


----------



## ttldnial (May 14, 2003)

Purple fluids inside your head, pressure in your skull begins pushing through your eyes...


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

scarfish said:


> scrapedogg said:
> 
> 
> > "Father?" "Yes son" "I want to kill you" -Jimmy Mo
> ...












i dunno about calling him "jimmy mo" though.


----------

